# Solved: Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic on Windows 7?



## theant4 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm hoping to find someone who has had success playing Star Wars: KotOR using Windows 7. A friend recently reccommended it to me and I'd really like to play it. I ran a check on my computer and the only potential problem with playing the game is that I have Win7, which of course did not exist at the time KotOR was released. I've heard that KotOR sometimes works with Vista and if it works with Vista it should work with Win7, but I haven't been able to get a straight answer anywhere. Is there any way to definitely know whether it will work, or is it just kinda a case-by-case thing? Are there patches I can get that will make it work with Win7? I'd really like to play but I don't wanna waste the time/effort to get it if it's not going to work.


----------



## 0v3chk4 (Nov 28, 2010)

To run said game on Win 7 simply right click the .exe file that is used to run the game got to properties that go to the compatibility tab and select WinXp compatibility, should run great!

have fun gaming


----------



## theant4 (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks -- i posted this question in another forum and got some other good answers... i ordered the game and it SHOULD work on my laptop! :up:


----------



## KalosK (Nov 30, 2010)

I just installed it with the default settings on now two different Win7 computers and it's run like a charm (well, the game itself has a few glitches, but nothing caused by the OS). Hope you enjoy the game, it's a great one.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you want to know if a particular game will run on your system, try *CanURunIt?*.

Great site that has yet to fail me in determining how well a game will run on your computer.


----------



## theant4 (Nov 24, 2010)

I started out by using that CanuRunIt? thing and it's what told me that Win7 might not work, but the rest of my specifications are all set -- thanks for posting anyway! Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm sure Windows 7 will work, I don't see why it wouldn't.

If you're satisfied with this answer, mark this thread as "Solved." You can find this button in the top left corner of the thread. A preview is located below.


----------



## desolator4u (Nov 30, 2010)

Well of course...


----------



## theant4 (Nov 24, 2010)

A quick update: the game came and I got it installed using WinXP Service Pack 3 compatibility mode... and it's going to work perfectly! I had to make myself close out of it though because I have to wait until finals are over before I play it  Thanks for the support everyone!


----------

